# Wanted: Wyndham Beachwalk 19-22 Nov



## jediinprescott (Oct 9, 2014)

Need 3 nights at Wyndham Beachwalk to complete previous reservation extension one or two bedroom OK.


----------



## jcraycraft (Oct 9, 2014)

Not familiar with Wyndham Beachwalk


----------



## jediinprescott (Oct 10, 2014)

That would be Wyndham at Wakiki Beach Walk in Honolulu.
Mike


----------

